# Move to Greymouth



## Danaudio

Hello,

My wife and I, both in our mid-50's, have an opportunity to move to Greymouth. I have a guaranteed 3 year position, and she can continue to work remotely. Would appreciate any general thoughts and ideas on the area, lifestyle, etc. We are not averse to living in a rural area as we do so now.
We will be visiting next week to make a final decision, and any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## Kimbella

Danaudio said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I, both in our mid-50's, have an opportunity to move to Greymouth. I have a guaranteed 3 year position, and she can continue to work remotely. Would appreciate any general thoughts and ideas on the area, lifestyle, etc. We are not averse to living in a rural area as we do so now.
> We will be visiting next week to make a final decision, and any insights would be appreciated.


Well, it is known locally here in Christchurch for pitching itself to retirees as a good place to relocate (because housing is so much cheaper there). I've been there a few times, we head to the West Coast for caving trips a few times a year (Charleston)--awesome glow worm caving there! We go up and down from Westport to Greymouth as there are a number of very beautiful things to see. I don't know that there is anything particularly special about Greymouth itself to get excited about (sorry), in fact, for me anyway, the West Coast townships are sort of all the same--smallish and mostly quiet. And, you won't need to really decide on rural, because most of that area up and down the coast is generally pretty small and rural compared to coastal areas of the US anyway. However, I doubt very much that you'll simply stick to Greymouth, though, as there really are wonderful drives to be had in that area. Like all of NZ, it is stunningly beautiful in its own way. In particular, the West Coast is *extremely* dense with native bush because of the incredible amounts of rain it gets, and its mostly dramatic mountainscapes, interspersed with land that's been cleared for farming. The West Coast is THE wettest area in the country, and you will certainly note that from both the way the terrain looks (constantly green, densely packed with wild flora), and how the terrain responds (landslides, waterfalls, power outages). However, as most of this area is basically low population, I think you'll find (hopefully) that if you make it your business to get out to the "pubs" and "clubs" to mingle, the locals are going to be very helpful. You'll find that kiwis aren't "warm and fuzzy" like Americans, especially West Coasters--they especially pride themselves on surviving in a not always hospitable environment, and embrace the quirky eccentricities that come with being so cut off from the bulk of the nations population. Which means, while you might not get a lot of warm, nurturing commiserating on how you're transitioning international lifestyles, you *will* get plenty of practical advice and, hopefully, help, when the time comes. You need to know ahead of time, though, that you need to be the initiator to get some supportive friendly networks up and rolling. Invite people for coffees, beers, bbq's... join the local lawn bowls, darts, or quiz night clubs... stuff like that.
I personally think the West Coast is gorgeous, as do most kiwis, but don't know if I could handle all the rain they get (I'm originally from California, not really known for months of rain); also the small population would probably drive me batty. But, if you're in shape, and appreciate some adventures, there is plenty to do in the general area you'll be in. 
Great Coast Road & Punakaiki | The West Coast New Zealand

One thing that is always odd to me is the smell of coal in the air in winter, as up and down the West Coast are coal mines, and you'll drive along the highway and see coal veins right in the cliff walls... I'd never seen a piece of coal in real life until I moved here... and the smell of it burning is pretty gross (imo). Make sure that you do your due diligence in finding very good accommodation, in terms of insulation and weatherization, to help keep the mold and mildew at a minimum. 
Good luck on your visit!


----------



## inhamilton

Low, static population. Remote. High rainfall. Very rural. Forests and mines. Low cost housing. Friendly and community driven if you want to join in. A good chance the neighbours will bring you a cake when you move in. Whether you like it depends on the lifestyle you are after. Ideal for a quieter, safe environment. Because of this, many of the younger people move to the cities, especially Christchurch. Enjoy your visit.


----------

